# MAF Delete?



## Monarchy (Sep 8, 2006)

I was wondering about whether or not it might be a viable option to completely delete my MAF housing (and related sensors) in my turbo project, and wondered if any of you guys had any experience with this. I've seen some cars where it seems that there's just an intake running straight into the compressor without a MAF anywhere in the picture, like this:








I'm not sure if he deleted it, or if it was relocated, but for some reason, the idea of getting rid of it completely seems like it might have it's performance advantages. I have no intention of passing emissions, nor do I have a problem with getting a custom code written for my engine. It'll be for a Mk4 1.8T GT35R with the works.
Basically, anyone ever completely gotten rid of their MAF and had a good experience with it?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: MAF Delete? (Monarchy)*

I'll start by saying I know very little on this topic, but:
I believe you can do without the MAF. There is a MAP sensor as well on the 1.8t that can do all the work from what I understand. I'm sure others can tear that apart for you.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

standalone with a map sensor and throttle position sensor no need for a maf with those 2


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_standalone with a map sensor and throttle position sensor no need for a maf with those 2

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Mostly on VW's no MAF = standalone using a MAP sensor.
On other types of managments like Suburu's, they replace the MAF (pull threw) with a MAF (blow threw), which goes in the charge piping.


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

Looks like he has a BOV, so probably no MAF.
Anyway..that looks like a show/race car..you no not street legal. Maybe thats why he was able to remove the MAF.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (misfit77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misfit77* »_Looks like he has a BOV, so probably no MAF.
Anyway..that looks like a show/race car..you no not street legal. Maybe thats why he was able to remove the MAF.

Some MAF cars engines can still use a bypass valve that vents to the atmosphere, I've seen it work in two cases with different bov's and different cars. ( 02 GTI 1.8T with HKS, 03 Speed Proetge with a forge)
But that car also seems to be using drive by wire throttle as well. I would bet he is probably using standalone(map), utilizing the stock individual coils, but I know I still could be wrong. There are a bunch of ways it can be done with different managment systems or controllers.
ps: I actually have the same BOV in the picture (Tial 50mm) and drove my 2.0T for over a year using a MAF as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 12:25 AM 10-31-2006_


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (misfit77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misfit77* »_Looks like he has a BOV, so probably no MAF.
Anyway..that looks like a show/race car..you no not street legal. Maybe thats why he was able to remove the MAF.

the vent tube looks clean like it was never driven


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: MAF Delete? (Monarchy)*

With a piggyback like perfect power's SMT-6 or SMT-7 you can convert from a maf to a map and still keep it street legal.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: MAF Delete? (all-starr-me)*

I've seen a thread on here where somebody was driving his car around on a GM map sensor using Digi 2 injection...you can probably find it if the search function feels like working today (but probably not) good luck.


----------



## Monarchy (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: MAF Delete? (mechsoldier)*

OK, so standalone with the MAP seems to be the general consesus...since that's the case, do y'all have a particular setup that's worked well for you? IO've heard some good things about 034's stuff, but I haven't really looked into standalone much (since I was originally just going to get a REVO BT file with the SPS3).
Thanks for the help so far guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: MAF Delete? (Monarchy)*

Set yourself up with 034, and you will be golden.
Comparatively inexpensive, easy install, and utilize factory sensors and coil packs


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

megasquirt patatron


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: MAF Delete? (BubonicCorrado)*

Another for 034


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: MAF Delete? (BubonicCorrado)*

actually, i've heard nothing but good things about 034efi. How much is that setup?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: MAF Delete? (AAdontworkx3)*

034 setups range depending on what unit you use, and what other things like drive by wire conversion that are needed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.034motorsport.com/index.php?cPath=22_46


----------

